# R.I.P Violet



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Im sitting here still crying my eyes out.
I only had you for 2 weeks! But i did get secretly attatched to you, and secretly wanted to keep you (just dont tell dad!!) You were so so pretty, and so friendly, you loved to sit on my lap whilst i was on the computer and never wanted to munch on me like your brother and sister. 
I knew you were going to make it on friday when you had to go on a drip, and the vet was awful im sorry. Really sorry, but i tried and i treid even if it meant i didnt get any sleep, and or food!! I tried. 
Your brother and sister looked after you last night, and they were still huggled up to you thismorning even though you had gone, 
Sorry it wasnt good enough, go find baldrick and candy and abbot (my old cats)
Sleep wel little one.

Gina xxxx


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Aw Gina, I'm sitting here with tears in my eyes now!

I know that there's nothing I can say at the minute that will cheer you up or make you feel any better, but you tried so hard to save her - it just obviously wasn't meant to be!

So very, very sorry!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

RIP Violet. Gina you tried so very hard but sadly this little girl wasnt meant to be


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm so very sorry, Gina


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Thank you everyone.
Ive stopped crying, finialyl thats 2 solid hours. 
Ive not come to my senses? And realised that it must of been time for her to go, i did do everythign i could, every two hours i was giving her fluids milk and medicine every two hours and so on ..
it just wasnt ment to be sadly 
she had a gret 1.5 weeks with me though 
simba is on his back now, crying lol.. he's a twit.


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

Aw she is absolutely gorgeous... At least you tried... RIP little kitten xxxxx


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

purple-vixen said:


> Aw she is absolutely gorgeous... At least you tried... RIP little kitten xxxxx


thank you


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Sleep well Daisy - go find you sister Violet 
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/r-i-p/307179-r-i-p-daisy.html#post3953367


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

oh hun I'm in tears, so sorry.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

butterfingersbimbo said:


> oh hun I'm in tears, so sorry.


and again


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

I am really sorry to hear this bad news Gina. 
please feel happy that you gave them a warm home, love and good food whilst they was with you xxx


----------



## miss_rawr (Mar 18, 2009)

Oh Gina I'm so sorry hun
RIP violet 

I'm close to tears myself now 
she was so loved and she will have known that 
xxxxx


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

ladyboid said:


> I am really sorry to hear this bad news Gina.
> please feel happy that you gave them a warm home, love and good food whilst they was with you xxx


thankyou, they did have a great time here! for definate  they both did have a great home here even if it was short 



miss_rawr said:


> Oh Gina I'm so sorry hun
> RIP violet
> 
> I'm close to tears myself now
> ...


 thank you


----------



## medusa0373 (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm sitting here at work snivelling - such a very sad shame. RIP both Violet and Daisy. xxxx


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

medusa0373 said:


> I'm sitting here at work snivelling - such a very sad shame. RIP both Violet and Daisy. xxxx


thankyou


----------

